# IpTV austrahlen und empfangen. Vorraussetzungen?



## GartenUmgraben (28. September 2007)

Hoi Hoi

Ich möchte Videodaten (1024er Auflösung) die auf einem Server liegen, deutschlandweit über IpTV circa 1000 Kunden zugänglich machen. Das ganze soll dabei ausschliesslich per Unicast geschehen, wobei jeder der Kunden eine Art Playlist hat, und die Filme dementsprechend vom Server abruft.

Meine Frage dazu ist nun folgende:

Welche Netzarchitektur muss dafür gegeben sein, sowohl auf Server als auch auf Clientseite? Ich nehme mal an normales DSL wird es da, vor allem auf Serverseite nicht tun ^^

Gruß Gärtner


----------

